# Wray Castle on U-Tube



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is one of their publicity films shot a number of years ago:
http://youtu.be/91xL2WJeN1o 
All very fancy. I trained there 1959/61 and went back for 1st class in 1962. I am quite sure that all that modern stuff would have been way beyond my academic capabilities. It was very rough and ready in the late 50s/early 60s, but all in all, it was very enjoyable and supplied me with 32 years employment at sea.
Bob


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Very interesting clip. The Atlantic Conveyor QSO with GPK is definitely a touch of nostalgia in light of events in 1982.
Thanks for the post.
73
KR


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I wondered about that, but was it the _Atlantic Conveyor _that got sunk in the Falklands, or the new one!
Bob


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

New one.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

In 1963, as I negotiated with Lancashire County Council for a grant to study Marine Radio, Wray Castle in the Lake District was my dream college choice because I was a keen rambler and hillwalker. However, fee levels had to be the criterion so Lancs. C.C. made me attend Riversdale instead.


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

i recognise the bald fellow just cant remember his name i was on the conveyor from 85 to 87, 30 years in service next year still running now but how long before being replaced


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I got a Lancashire County Council grant for Wray Castle in 1959! If I hadn't, I doubt if I could have obtained even a 2nd class anywhere else!:sweat: Never very good academically, at Wray Castle, we got locked in the lecture rooms from 1900 to 2100 each evening if we failed the weekly test!(EEK) Good incentive to work hard!
Absolutely hated the compulsory week-end activities when they were introduced. Hated those long hikes through snow-covered hills and all the other "outward bound" activities they forced on us. It didn't make me "tough" it just made me resentful. Looking back on it after more than 50 years, I am glad I went, and enjoy our reunions where a number of survivors of the the first intake are still attending. There were only about 30 cadets when I went and some of them were older than the lecturers, Webber, **** and Wilson! (Good fellows all!). Principal was Mr. Tomlinson, also a very pleasant fellow. At that time, no-one had even reached third term. The first to qualify was Dave Morris in 1959 with 2nd class.
Generally, the pass rate in those days was not far off 100%
Bob
Picture - Gear room, 1959. Only equipment not visible in picture, battery charger, batteries and a spark Transmitter:sweat:


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for this! It dispels false notions I have entertained all these years that I was deprived of an exciting opportunity. I assumed that students at Wray Castle would be free agents at weekends and I never imagined such a level of regimentation. Thanks Lancs C.C. for your decision, and three cheers for good old Riversdale!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

There was happiness in adversity and looking back, I am glad I went. The compulsory week-ends were introduced after three of our cadets disappeared without trace on the lake one winter evening, presumed drowned.
I went to Riversdale in 1968 to get a radar certificate, and stopped in digs in Aigburth. It was OK, but not the cameraderie of Wray Castle, but after 7 years at sea, I don't think I could have adjusted back to dormitary life again! We were not allowed outside the Castle grounds of week-days, apart from Friday , Saturday and Sunday nights, and even then we had to be in uniform, complete with caps!
Bob


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

An absolute eye-opener, that video of Wray Castle. It was hard to believe for me that such places even existed. I went to the 'bog standard' Norwood Tech in South London for my PMG2, but had no idea how the other half lived! Amazing stuff. Nice to see the old Apollo (still trying to get my hands on one) and the Conqueror/Commandant with 'its pants down' so to speak.

Well done for posting such an interesting video.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Tomlinson (who ran Wray Castle) also was part owner of the Brooks Bar radio school situated in Moss Side, Manchester. During the 1950s and '60s that was not a very salubrious area of the city with a dodgy reputation. The difference between the two places could not have been different. At Brooks Bar, the canteen facilities consisted of a table and benches in the cellar, adjacent to the lead acid batteries and their charging facilities.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Wray Castle was not always like the video. Initially it was very rough and ready with cold rooms, leaky roof, iron bedsteads (later replaced with the infamous Dexion), ragged carpets, battered furniture etc etc.
It served me well though, and I will even say that I began to enjoy life at the Castle when I got to the dizzy heights of 2nd term (had to do 1st term twice!).
Had I left school in the 1980s and seen the video, I would not even have gone because not only did I dislike the "outward bound" activities, but I could see that the technical side would have been well beyond my capabilities. 1st Class & Radar was about all I could manage and both were an effort!(EEK)
Bob


----------

